# Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)



## D@rk (23. April 2013)

*Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die eng. Website (fudzilla.com) berichtet,
das im kommenden Mai.2013, die neuen GTX-Reihe erscheinen soll. 
Die GTX-780 soll als "Titan LE" erscheinen und auf den GK110-Chip aufbauen den wir von der Titan kennen(KLICK).
Laut Aussage soll sie bis zu 30% schneller werden als die GTX-680. Dennoch langsamer als die Titan. Diese soll weiter die Leistungskrone tragen.

Die GTX-770 soll auf einen neuen (modifizierten) GK104-Chip ( 425 improved 28nm core) aufbauen und ca. 20~25% schneller sein als die GTX-670, damit wäre sie auch schneller als die GTX-680.

[Erklärung GK104-Chip]Die GTX-680 baute auf den "alten" GK104-Chip auf (GK104-400-A2 core 425 implies) dieser dann
für die neue GTX-Reihe einen Refresh bekommt und damit Leistungsfähiger sein wird.

Der Launch für die GTX-780 soll auf ende Mai datiert sein.
Die GTX-770 soll anfang/mitte Mai vorgestellt werden.

Zudem wurde berichtet das die nächste generation Maxwell (Gtx800) 2x so viele gigaflopps per watt erziehlen soll...
Zugleich wurde Maxwell auf 2014 verschoben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir können uns freuen ob und was wirklich im Mai passiert.

Quelle : Geforce GTX 780, 770 coming in May


*Update:*

Wie ich jetzt grade auf tweakpc gelesen habe, wird auch die GTX-760 TI im Mai vorgestellt.

Die GTX-770 & GTX-760 TI weren wohl auf einen modifizierten GK104 zurückgreifen. Also eine abgeänderte version von der GTX-680.

Die GTX 780 wird weiterhin als Titan LE gehandelt die auf den GK110 aufbaut.

Anscheinden sind sogar schon erste spezifikationen durchgesickert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Spezifikatoinen bestätigen die bereits anfang April gemeldeten Gerüchte: KLICK

Quelle: GTX Titan LE kommt als GeForce GTX 780


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

Toll, wen interessiert, das Du das mit dem iPhone geschrieben hast, wenn Du keine Quellen verlinkst? Fudzilla zu nennen, reicht nicht!
Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mit Deinem ach so tollen iPhone erstmal auf das Lesen beschränken und zwar das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html

Zum Thema selbst:
Ich glaube nicht, das aus dem Titan LE die GTX780 wird.
Titan steht jetzt für ein Premiumprodukt, das nahe an die 1000€ kostet. Selbst die LE-Version sollte deutlich über 500€ liegen.
Ich erwarte eher, das die neuen GTX7xx sich alle unterhalb von 500€ ansiedeln werden. Die 780 zwischen 400 und 500€, die 770 etwas über oder um un dbei 300€.
Ich hab dafür natürlich keine Beweise oder Gerüchte, aber es würde besser in das derzeitige Preis-Namensschema einfügen.

Dann fällt mir beim Lesen auf, das


> 425 improved 28nm core[...]GK104-400-A2 core 425 implies


eine genauerer Erläuterung benötigen. Was soll das bitte sein oder bedeuten?

Zu guter Letzt finde ich es schade, das Maxwell verschoben wurde, wenn es denn stimmt.
Aber ich kann es verstehen: warum das gute Pulver raushauen, wenn die Konkurrenz ebenfalls keine Herausforderung liefert?
Der PC wird zwar gerne von einigen totgesagt, das kann man zumindest anzweifeln, aber Fakt ist, das sich die Entwicklung von technischen Innovationen für den Desktopmarkt zur Zeit auf einem Tiefpunkt befindet.
Wenn da nicht bald was passiert, ist der PC eines Tages vielleicht wirklich tot.


----------



## Emani (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

na für 20-25 Prozent rüste ich nicht von meiner GTX 670 auf ne GTX 770 auf....da warte ich wahrscheinlich lieber noch 1 Jahr.


----------



## beren2707 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, so früh die 7xx-Serie? Oder eher aufgebrezelte GK104 + abgespeckte Titan. Der Preis dürfte noch sehr interessant werden. Wie viel wohl die 780 kosten wird? 600-750€ Die 770 dann vmtl. ~450-550€? 
Mal abwarten...vlt. ist Nvidia ja gnädig mit uns. Nachdem sich die titan aber so gut verkaufte, befürchte ich das Schlimmste.


----------



## polarwolf (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

Da ist nichts angekündigt worden von offizieller Seite (= Nvidia). Alles Gerüchte.
Es wäre zwar schön, aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich noch nicht.

Laut der Quelle soll die "Titan LE" = GTX 780 werden.


----------



## horst--one (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



D@rk schrieb:


> Wir können uns freuen.


 
Auf? Alte Technik im neuen Gewand? Für mich kein Grund zur Freude!


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. April 2013)

Sehr gut, dann werde ich mein erstes Gehalt sinnvollerweise in eine GTX 770 investieren 
Die HD 6950 wird bei Battlefield 4 und Metro Last Light in Full HD gnadenlos in die Knie gehen. Es wird langsam Zeit 
Bei 30% mehr Leistung nehme ich das Geld in die Hand, mal schauen wie sie sich anstellt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dann werde ich mein erstes Gehalt sinnvollerweise in eine GTX 770 investieren
> Die HD 6950 wird bei Battlefield 4 und Metro Last Light in Full HD gnadenlos in die Knie gehen. Es wird langsam Zeit
> Bei 30% mehr Leistung nehme ich das Geld in die Hand, mal schauen wie sie sich anstellt.


 
Kannst ja gegen meine GTX 260 tauschen, dann weißt erst was gnadenlos heißt 
Ich freu mich wenn es so kommt, dann fallen vllt. die Preise der aktuellen Gen und dann schlag ich da zu ^^


----------



## unthinkable (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

Interessant wäre auch wieviel VRAM die 780 wohl haben wird ?


----------



## ColorMe (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

@X-CosmicBlue
Schlecht geschlafen?

@Topic
Ich hoffe Nvidia vernachlässigt nicht wieder die GPGPU-Leistung. Für die ganzen Gamer (und sicherlich auch die Haupfkäuferschaft) total egal, doch war es immer so, dass man auf eine Quadro im Semiprof. Bereich gut verzichten konnte, da die Leistung der High-End boliden ansatzweise ähnliche Ergebnisse lieferten und dazu noch spieletauglich waren.
780 = Titan LE? Da Niemand weiß wie die Titan LE aussehen wird und was ihre Spezifikationen sind, halte ich das schon für möglich. Natürlich wird eine 780 auch nicht an die Titan herankommen, dass steht doch gar nicht zur Debatte. Nvidia wird sich die Titan Käuferschicht doch nicht selbst kaputt machen. Eine 1000€ Karte mit dieser riesigen Nachfrage mit einer 4xx-5xx€ Karte zu zerstören, wäre schon extrem dämlich.


----------



## instagib (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

Ich warte erst mal die Crysis 3 Benchmarks der Titan LE ab und da will ich +100% Leistung sehen im Vergleich zur GTX660.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Crysis-3-PC-235317/Tests/Crysis-3-Benchmark-Test-Grafikkarten-1056218/

Aktuell bietet das ja nur die OC Titan für 900€, somit glaube ich nicht das die Titan LE diese Leistung bringt und die GTX770 schon gar nicht. Auch werden Metro LL, Battlefield 4 Benchmarks interessant. Der Rest ist relativ unwichtig da nicht sonderlich GPU fordernd.

... Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## D@rk (23. April 2013)

Ich geh davon aus das die gtx 780 wohl um die 60ü€ liegen wird als zwischen ding ubd die gtx 770 dann den gtx 680 einführungspreis bekommt so ca 400€


----------



## kühlprofi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



D@rk schrieb:


> Ich geh davon aus das die gtx 780 wohl um die 60ü€ liegen wird als zwischen ding ubd die gtx 770 dann den gtx 680 einführungspreis bekommt so ca 400€


 
Preisleistungsmässig würde es sich ja dann besonders lohnen eine GTX680 zu kaufen - je nach dem wie viel (wenig) mehrleistung die 780 tatsächlich mit sich bringt. Aber das werden wir ja in naher Zukunft eh bald in Benchmarks erfahren. 

Ich bin zwar ein AMD Grakauser, finde es aber gut geht was auf dem Markt .

Zur News, naja nicht so schlecht wie auch schon gesehen, aber aus diesem Thema könnte man eine Knüller-News machen. Etwas Bilder, verschiedene Daten die bekannt sind mit Grafiken, Gerüchte, etc. Gibt bestimmt Leute die da gut eine Bildschirmlänge gefüllt hätten. Cosmic-X hat ja bereits mit dir geschimpft


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



unthinkable schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch wieviel VRAM die 780 wohl haben wird ?


 
2,5 oder 5GB wegen des 320 Bit SI.


----------



## Ryle (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dann werde ich mein erstes Gehalt sinnvollerweise in eine GTX 770 investieren
> Die HD 6950 wird bei Battlefield 4 und Metro Last Light in Full HD gnadenlos in die Knie gehen. Es wird langsam Zeit
> Bei 30% mehr Leistung nehme ich das Geld in die Hand, mal schauen wie sie sich anstellt.


P/L wird bei den Karten aber in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt sein. Gerade bei der 770...30% mehr Leistung gegenüber einer 670 sind dann auch nur knapp 15% mehr als bei ner GTX680 die aber höchstwahrscheinlich nur die Hälfte kostet.
Da würde ich entweder warten oder ne 670/680/7970 kaufen. Der Wertverlust der Titan Karten wird nach knapp einem Jahr derbe sein, bei Kepler hält sichs in Grenzen. Also lieber alle 1-2 Jahren halbwegs günstig aufrüsten als Geld verpulvern weil man Early Adopter sein will/muss.


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



Emani schrieb:


> na für 20-25 Prozent rüste ich nicht von meiner GTX 670 auf ne GTX 770 auf....da warte ich wahrscheinlich lieber noch 1 Jahr.


 
Ich würde vermutlich aufrüsten. Andererseits, für mein LOL-Gezocke würde auch Ivy reichen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Jeanboy (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 2,5 oder 5GB wegen des 320 Bit SI.


 
Wär nicht das erste "krumme" SI


----------



## Frontline25 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

Ich dachte die Radeon Karten wären die Nächsten die rauskommen  
Wollte mal Amd ausprobieren


----------



## Multithread (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 2,5 oder 5GB wegen des 320 Bit SI.


nVidia ist es zuzutrauen das die Karte mit 3, 4 oder 6GB kommt, wäre auch nichts neues




Frontline25 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Radeon Karten wären die Nächsten die rauskommen
> Wollte mal Amd ausprobieren


Niemand zwingt dich eine NVidia zu kaufen, und ob die 770 wirklich schon im Mai kommt (mMn schlechtes Marketing), dann möchte ich zuerstmal benchmarks sehen.
Nicht das die Karten so enttäuschend werden wie die Titan.


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



Multithread schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich eine NVidia zu kaufen, und ob die 770 wirklich schon im Mai kommt (mMn schlechtes Marketing), dann möchte ich zuerstmal benchmarks sehen.
> Nicht das die Karten so enttäuschend werden wie die Titan.


 
Wieso schlechtes Marketing? Weil die nicht bis Weihnachten warten oder wie? Die GTX 400 Serie kam übrigens auch im Frühling.


----------



## D@rk (23. April 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Zur News, naja nicht so schlecht wie auch schon gesehen, aber aus diesem Thema könnte man eine Knüller-News machen. Etwas Bilder, verschiedene Daten die bekannt sind mit Grafiken, Gerüchte, etc. Gibt bestimmt Leute die da gut eine Bildschirmlänge gefüllt hätten. Cosmic-X hat ja bereits mit dir geschimpft



Ich kann aber aufem handy das nicht so ersgellen wie aufem pc...
aber ich werde es noch überarbeiten


----------



## Multithread (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieso schlechtes Marketing? Weil die nicht bis Weihnachten warten oder wie? Die GTX 400 Serie kam übrigens auch im Frühling.


Ne, aber im Gegensatz zur Titan, wo extrem viel Spekuliert wurde im voraus, hat man von den 770/780 noch nichts gesehen, und auch spekuliert wird kaum. Momentan ist AMD der Fluss der das Marketing überschwemmt.

Mit meinen bescheidenen Marketingkentnissen empfinde ich es nicht als sinnvoll gerade jetzt diese Karten zu releasen.


----------



## Julian1303 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

Sehr kurios, da es aus beiden Lagern hieß, das die nächsten Generationen verschoben wurden, von AMD und Nvidia. Letzteres mit der GTX 700 angeblich erst ab nächstes Jahr. Wenn das wirklich stimmen sollte, dann heißt das wirklich nur REFRESH. Ein lauwarmer Aufguss mit alter Technik samt gleicher DirectX11.005 Unterstützung wie die aktuelle Generation. Also doch bis Ende des Jahres warten, oder dann nächstes Jahr.


----------



## godfather22 (23. April 2013)

Ich denke aber auch nicht, dass es alzu klug wäre die jetzt zu releasen. Ich meine wer würde denn sonst die 1000€ Titan noch kaufen?


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



Multithread schrieb:


> Ne, aber im Gegensatz zur Titan, wo extrem viel Spekuliert wurde im voraus, hat man von den 770/780 noch nichts gesehen, und auch spekuliert wird kaum. Momentan ist AMD der Fluss der das Marketing überschwemmt.
> 
> Mit meinen bescheidenen Marketingkentnissen empfinde ich es nicht als sinnvoll gerade jetzt diese Karten zu releasen.


 
Aha, weil nicht genug spekuliert wird, oder ein andere Hersteller mehr Werbung macht, soll Nvidia keine neuen Produkte verkaufen? Klingt verdammt einleuchtend!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



D@rk schrieb:


> Ich kann aber aufem handy das nicht so ersgellen wie aufem pc...
> aber ich werde es noch überarbeiten


 Deswegen gibt es extra einen Bereich im Forum, wo man News vorbereiten kann.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/179
Da schreibt man erstmal, was einem so gearde einfällt und was mit den limitierten Möglichkeiten eines Smartphones so möglich ist, wenn man unbedingt von unterwegs eine Usernews schreiben will, und dann bastelt man an der solange rum, bis sie den Regeln zur Veröffentlichung entspricht.


----------



## Multithread (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Aha, weil nicht genug spekuliert wird, oder ein andere Hersteller mehr Werbung macht, soll Nvidia keine neuen Produkte verkaufen? Klingt verdammt einleuchtend!


 
Wenn AMD überall in den news ist, ist es doch nicht sinvoll im stillen ein neues Produkt zu Releasen.


----------



## D@rk (23. April 2013)

Und ein kleines update oben.


----------



## beren2707 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

Zum Update: Sollte das stimmen, dann würde es endlich mal wieder Bewegung im Markt geben. Als Titan-Käufer käme ich mir beim Preis der 780 aber ein kleines bisschen veräppelt vor, sollten sich die Spezifikationen bewahrheiten. So oder so: Tolle News!


----------



## D@rk (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Zum Update: Sollte das stimmen, dann würde es endlich mal wieder Bewegung im Markt geben. Als Titan-Käufer käme ich mir beim Preis der 780 aber ein kleines bisschen veräppelt vor, sollten sich die Spezifikationen bewahrheiten. So oder so: Tolle News!


 
Danke muss das aber noch gründlich überarbeiten.
Mit m handy aufer arbeit etwas schwer..... Und wollte euch ja nix vorenthalten.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

ich denke mal hier kann jetzt zu.
ist auf der Main von PCGH

Geforce GTX 770 und GTX 780 schon im Mai. Neue Gerüchte, erste Spezifikationen

danke an Dark


----------



## McClaine (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*

warum kann hier dann "zu"?

Die Main News ist knapp 4Std später erschienen, also wenn dann sollte der TE anfragen ob er die Tabelle von der Main übernehmen darf


----------



## D@rk (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & /60 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

So ich bin feddig mit verschönerung...
.THX an PCGH


----------



## Gast12308 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Also wenn die Spezifikation wirklich so stimmen, dann kann die Titan einpacken. Nahezu doppelter Preis für ~5% (wenn überhaupt) mehr Leistung? Das geht so nicht gut.


----------



## D@rk (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Würde ich auch sagen, die würden ihren eigenen König töten aber ich glaube das die Titan LE(780) sich wohl zwischen der Titan selbst und der GTX-770 setzen. Nur es ist sehr wenig platz dazwischen..... als werden die preise wohl extrem fallen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Also wenn die Spezifikation wirklich so stimmen, dann kann die Titan einpacken. Nahezu doppelter Preis für ~5% (wenn überhaupt) mehr Leistung? Das geht so nicht gut.


Naja, ein wenig mehr als 5% dürfte es sein, aber trotzdem, wenn das stimmt, sollte man zum Titan LE/zur GTX780 greifen.
Trotzdem: Keine guten Neuigkeiten für uns als Endverbrauchen, zu teuer, zu wenig Innovation.


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Also wenn die Spezifikation wirklich so stimmen, dann kann die Titan einpacken. Nahezu doppelter Preis für ~5% (wenn überhaupt) mehr Leistung? Das geht so nicht gut.


 
Vielleicht bringen die dann den Vollausbau von der Titan, für noch mehr Geld!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vielleicht bringen die dann den Vollausbau von der Titan, für noch mehr Geld!


 Naja, vielleicht kostet der Vollausbau dann ja 999€, die aktuelle Titan rutscht auf unter 800€ (749€?), die GTX780/TitanLE dann für 500€ und so weiter. Dann wäre man in beinahe allen Preissegmenten vertreten.


----------



## D@rk (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht kostet der Vollausbau dann ja 999€, die aktuelle Titan rutscht auf unter 800€ (749€?), die GTX780/TitanLE dann für 500€ und so weiter. Dann wäre man in beinahe allen Preissegmenten vertreten.


 
Würd ich auch sagen. Wenns so kommt.... Ist echt fast jedes preissegment abgedekt xD....
und dann noch die ganzen OC und watercooled versionen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Also ein Update von meiner 560 auf ne 660ti wäre durchaus rentabel...aber nur, wenn Nvidia BF4 dazu gibt.


----------



## D@rk (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Ich freu mich schon auf die Grakas werden bestimmt gut zu meinem zukünftigen Haswell passen 

Iwann dann Haswell+Maxwell = Welldone ?!


----------



## facehugger (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Die Titan könnte wegen der LE-Version fast so überflüssig werden, wie es bei der GTX680 seit dem erscheinen der GTX670 war. Wenn die grünen sich da mal kein Bein selbst stellen...

Gruß


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die Titan könnte wegen der LE-Version fast so überflüssig werden, wie es bei der GTX680 seit dem erscheinen der GTX670 war. Wenn die grünen sich da mal kein Bein selbst stellen...
> 
> Gruß



Auf der anderen Seite kann das ein genialer Schachzug sein/werden.
So ist man in den Benchmark und Spieletestlisten mit seinen High-End Karten weiter oben (Stichwort Marketing) und hat trotzdessen einige P/L mäßig deutlich besseren High End Modelle.
Und wer sich nicht so gut auskennt, oder bereit is, für etwas mehr Leistung deutlich mehr zu blechen, wird dann gleich mal n Kunde. Somit kann dann Nvidia sozusagen nochmal mehr Umsatz  machen.


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Ich seh die Titan eh nicht als Konkurrenz zu irgendwas. Das ist ein Luxusprodukt, gleich einem Ferrari. Die beste, schnellste und teuerste Karte, die man für Geld kaufen kann. Wer die will und die Kohle hat, kauft die auch. Ich glaube nicht, dass wegen ne LE-Version weniger Titanen verkauft werden.


----------



## D@rk (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

is was drann. manche wollen einfach sachen haben die sonst keiner hat.... auch wenn es unsinnig mehr geld kostet.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



> Die beste, schnellste und teuerste Karte,


Wenn es um sGPUs und Gaming geht hast du recht, sonst nicht.


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2013)

Natürlich red ich vom Gaming. Alles andere interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (24. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Kann man in etwa abschätzen wie stark eine GTX760ti bzw eine GTX770 wird (im Vergleich zu einer HD7870 OC) und wie hoch die Kosten sein werden?


----------



## GoldenMic (24. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



Bobi schrieb:


> Kann man in etwa abschätzen wie stark eine GTX760ti bzw eine GTX770 wird (im Vergleich zu einer HD7870 OC) und wie hoch die Kosten sein werden?


 
Eine 770  soll laut diesen Gerüchten auf dem GK104 aufbauen und solle schneller als eine GTX 680 sein. Daher würde ich sie preismäßig auf dem Niveau einer GTX 680 einordnen.
Eine 760ti, als nächst schwächeres Model, sollte demnach etwas schneller als eine GTX 670 sein. Daher wird sie sich warscheinlich auch auf deren Preisniveau befinden.

Nvidia wird, sofern sich hier nicht etwas grundsätzlich ändert und man alte Karten nicht stark reduziert, die Preisspirale nochmal weiter nach oben gehen lassen denke ich.
Liegt aber auch daran, das in Performancebereiche zwischen einer GTX 680 und einer Titan vorstößt, also dort, wo aktuell keine anderen Nvidia Karten sind.
Das Nvidia sich nicht wirklich dafür interessiert was AMD im Preis/Leistungs verhältnis macht dürfte ja seit der GTX 600er Serie bekannt sein.
Allerdings fahren hier auch beide recht andere Strategien.


----------



## Rollora (24. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780/770 angekündigt*



Emani schrieb:


> na für 20-25 Prozent rüste ich nicht von meiner GTX 670 auf ne GTX 770 auf....da warte ich wahrscheinlich lieber noch 1 Jahr.


was hast du erwartet: Selbe Architektur, selber Prozess...
Ich weiß nicht was sich viele hier erträumen es ist kann schon 5 jahre vorher gesagt werden, wieviel % eine Refreshgeneration zunimmt...

@Newsautor: die Überschrift ist völlig irreführend:
 Wenn etwas ANGEKÜNDIGT ist, ist es vom Hersteller selbst veröffentlicht und angekündigt. Das was du meinst ist "spekuliert" oder was auch immer. Diese Falschinformation nervt.


----------



## cryzen (24. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

man das jahr wird wieder teuer erst haswell +neues mobo und neues sli gespann xD


----------



## D@rk (24. April 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> man das jahr wird wieder teuer erst haswell +neues mobo und neues sli gespann xD



Hab ich mir auch gedacht und dazu noch den corsair 900d xD


----------



## veteran (24. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Das kenne ich doch irgendwo her, wieder diese Spielchen von nVIDIA erst auf Fermi Basis die gtx48o rausgebracht und alle freuen sich und dann die gtx 580 kurze Zeit später mit verbesserter GPU hinterhergehauen
Jetzt ist aktuell die 680 am Start und alle wieder Boahh... Super Ding und dann siehe da Gerüchte über eine 780 auf Keppler Basis die ca 30% schneller ist als die 680er, na toll...

Ich behalte meine 580er erstmal drin und warte noch ein bissl ab was nVIDIA noch so für scherze drauf hat, denn noch kann ich mit der 580er alles Spielen, ausser beim Benchen kann man natürlich nicht mehr so mithalten


----------



## D@rk (24. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



veteran schrieb:


> Ich behalte meine 580er erstmal drin und warte noch ein bissl ab was nVIDIA noch so für scherze drauf hat, denn noch kann ich mit der 580er alles Spielen, ausser beim Benchen kann man natürlich nicht mehr so mithalten


 
Geht mir genauso xD Aber spielen nur bedingt.... Downsampling geht nicht und AA /AF kann ich auch net immer voll Verwenden -.-


----------



## veteran (24. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



D@rk schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso xD Aber spielen nur bedingt.... Downsampling geht nicht und AA /AF kann ich auch net immer voll Verwenden -.-



Jupp, haste recht alles kann man bei gewissen Spielen natürlich nicht mehr reinhauen, aber das wirkt sich ja nicht zwingend alles so ungemein auf die Bildqualität aus, ich sehe es zumindest nicht.
Schaun wir mal einfach was noch so kommt von den grünen


----------



## alm0st (25. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Joa wenn die GTX780 um ~500 € kostet, könnte ich vielleicht endlich meine GTX480 in Rente schicken und hätte ein lohnendes Upgrade.


----------



## D@rk (25. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Finds nur verdammt schade das man ne 500€ gpu kauft die mit der nächsten generation überholt ist von gpus die dann nur 250-300 kosten

Gtx 580 -> gtx660ti usw


----------



## beren2707 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Ist normal. Meine X800Xt PE war ein Jahr später schon altes Eisen. Dagegen halten aktuellere High-End-Modelle durchaus länger mit. Mit einer HD 5870 oder GTX 480 kan man immer noch ganz gut spielen.


----------



## fear.de (25. April 2013)

Gut, wenn die Gerüchte stimmen sollten fliegt meine windforce 670 raus und ne 780 kommt rein, wäre toll


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2013)

D@rk schrieb:


> Finds nur verdammt schade das man ne 500€ gpu kauft die mit der nächsten generation überholt ist von gpus die dann nur 250-300 kosten
> 
> Gtx 580 -> gtx660ti usw



So ist das Leben. Was willste machen? 

Für ca. 500 € würde meine GTX 470 aber auch ausem Rechner fliegen.


----------



## D@rk (25. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Kann man nix machen xD
Entweder geld ausgeben oder einstellungen abpassen


----------



## blazin255 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Ich zocke mit einer gtx 260 Soc von gigabyte...(die hat nen fehler habe manchmal blackscreen für paar sekunden)
aber ich kann die max auflösung nehmen.

Sniper ghost warrior läuft sogat mit 4x AA ohne zu laggen an manchen stellen habe ich 25er fps drops aber das stört nicht weils selten aufkommt...


----------



## Legacyy (25. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Ich glaub meine 580 hat nen würdigen Nachfolger in der 780 gefunden


----------



## mrairworthy (25. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Ich bin auf erste Tests gespannt, dann wird entschieden, ob sich die Investition lohnt.


----------



## ph1584 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Hätte nicht gedacht das die 700er Reihe so früh erscheint. Hätte mit 2014 gerechnet. Bin gespannt auf die Tests.


----------



## mrairworthy (25. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Vom "natürlichen Rhythmus" war's doch zu erwarten, dass die neue Serie erscheinen muss.


----------



## Rollora (26. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



mrairworthy schrieb:


> Vom "natürlichen Rhythmus" war's doch zu erwarten, dass die neue Serie erscheinen muss.


versteh das auch nicht wie die Leute immer wieder so überrascht sein können, dass in regelmäßigen Abständen in der IT was neues passiert


----------



## D@rk (26. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Ist doch schon fast normal das ca alles 12-18 monate neue teile rauskommen...


----------



## kühlprofi (26. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

hab mir gerade die gtx 680 phantom gegönnt  

die 80er Serie ist jeweils super, die Ti Versionen könnten mMn weg bleiben, da Sie immer etwas Schwach sind...
die letzte gute Ti war mMn die ti 4600


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*

Oh, - das würde ich so nicht sagen - Ti Versionen etwas schwach - gerade innerhalb der 3 vergangenen Generationen finden sich Gegenbeispiele: 
GTX560 Ti gleich bis leicht stärker als GTX470 (hier Chip etwas schwächer, aber mehr VRAM u. breiteres Speicherinterface); 
GTX 660 Ti auf dem Level einer GTX580 (ok - in hohen Auflösungen ist die 580er stärker, da breiteres Speicherinterface),

- Greetz -


----------



## Niza (28. April 2013)

*AW: Geforce Gtx 780, 770 & 760 Ti angekündigt (Update Spezifikationen)*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> hab mir gerade die gtx 680 phantom gegönnt
> 
> die 80er Serie ist jeweils super, die Ti Versionen könnten mMn weg bleiben, da Sie immer etwas Schwach sind...
> die letzte gute Ti war mMn die ti 4600


 
Die Ti 4000er Reihe war ja damals richtig toll von der Leistung her.
Nicht umsonst habe ich eine in meinem Retro PC.

Also die GTX 660Ti ist keinesfalls schwach.
Was stimmt ist , sie ist schwächer als eine GTX 680 Logischerweise.

Sie ist aber stärker als die GTX 660 und packt neue Spiele ohne Probleme.
Bei mir bremst mein in die Jahre gekommender Phenom IIX4 965 die verwendete GTX 660 Ti aus.
Und sogar mit diesem System kann ich neuere Spiele flüssig spielen.

@Topic:
Also bis ich aufrüsten werde wird es aber noch Zeit dauern.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie die GTX 700er Reihe sich in der Realität bei Spielen schlägt.
Also auf Benchmarkergenisse warten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------

